# AX306 Drain Plug Thread Size?



## Vento (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello,

Does anyone happen to know the thread size on the drain plug used on the AX306 engine?

The link below shows the drain plug on the drain tube (#55 in the diagram) behind the engine, but LCT does not list the thread size.

LCT PW8HK17950781DEABGILOQTUVX59E1M (930670204) Parts Diagrams for Parts Assembly

Thanks!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Vento said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone happen to know the thread size on the drain plug used on the AX306 engine?
> 
> ...



I am pretty sure it is 12mm X 1.5mm thread pitch.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

it is either a 10mm or 12mm. there is a thread on that 1. that I started.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## Vento (Feb 14, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> it is either a 10mm or 12mm. there is a thread on that 1. that I started.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


Thank you, but I think you guys are talking about the thread for the bolt shown in the diagram as #49. My engine has the drain in the back (#55) instead of on the sides and they used a cap to block it off. I know for sure it isn't a 10 or 12 mm as that's too small.

Thanks!


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

From the diagram, the back mounted oil drain with a cap does not show a sealing washer. I would assume it is a tapered pipe thread.

Otherwise, Based on this information it is listed as a m12 x 1.5 thread. I hope this helps!

Oil Drain Plug for Honda GC135 GC120 GC160 GX120 Engines Lawn Mowers Generators | eBay


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Vento said:


> Thank you, but I think you guys are talking about the thread for the bolt shown in the diagram as #49. My engine has the drain in the back (#55) instead of on the sides and they used a cap to block it off. I know for sure it isn't a 10 or 12 mm as that's too small.


 Vento it could very much be a 12mm bolt size but for the life of me why don't you try to call LCT and hear from the horses mouth and share the findings with us. Thank You and Good Luck


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Vento said:


> Thank you, but I think you guys are talking about the thread for the bolt shown in the diagram as #49. My engine has the drain in the back (#55) instead of on the sides and they used a cap to block it off. I know for sure it isn't a 10 or 12 mm as that's too small.
> 
> Thanks!


 post pic so I can have a looksee. they are all pipe threads.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

When it's time to drain the oil take it off and bring it with you to a hardware or big box store and try some fittings. From the parts diagram it would appear to be a pipe thread and it's NLA on Ariens site.


----------

